# Do there exist online meetings/regular tables/Stammtische concerning the Silmarillion?



## Aredheldaedraugh (Mar 6, 2022)

Do there exist online meetings as regular tables concerning the Silmarillion?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 6, 2022)

Aredheldaedraugh said:


> Do there exist online meetings as regular tables concerning the Silmarillion?


Are you asking about this sub-forum?









The Silmarillion Reading Project


Read and participate in the discussions of each individual chapter.




www.thetolkienforum.com





It doesn't look like it anymore. The last posts are from late 2018, in only two threads. It then drops to 2011, and then 2008, arriving at 2003 about half-way down the page.
Possibly because The Silmarillion was never a film project, whether for large screen or small.


----------



## Aredheldaedraugh (Mar 6, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Are you asking about this sub-forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. That’s such a pity.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 6, 2022)

But of course, anyone is free to initiate threads on the subject, or post on existing ones.


----------



## Aredheldaedraugh (Mar 6, 2022)

Aredheldaedraugh said:


> Thank you very much. That’s such a pity.


I was looking for any of these. I thought perhaps someone has heard about such meetings perhaps in other forums


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 6, 2022)

There's also an active discord server for discussing and reading The Silmarillion. I haven't joined it but know a lot of people on Reddit who have.









Join the The Legendarium Discord Server!


Check out the The Legendarium community on Discord - hang out with 1,388 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.com


----------



## Aredheldaedraugh (Mar 6, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> There's also an active discord server for discussing and reading The Silmarillion. I haven't joined it but know a lot of people on Reddit who have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erestor Arcamen said:


> There's also an active discord server for discussing and reading The Silmarillion. I haven't joined it but know a lot of people on Reddit who have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super! That’s excactly what I m looking for. Only the link doesn’t work. If I go on Einladung annehmen“ it sends me to discord but not to the group. I ve already discord perhaps you could send me the link on Discord? I’m Aredhel#1844



Aredheldaedraugh said:


> Super! That’s excactly what I m looking for. Only the link doesn’t work. If I go on Einladung annehmen“ it sends me to discord but not to the group. I ve already discord perhaps you could send me the link on Discord? I’m Aredhel#1844





Aredheldaedraugh said:


> Super! That’s excactly what I m looking for. Only the link doesn’t work. If I go on Einladung annehmen“ it sends me to discord but not to the group. I ve already discord perhaps you could send me the link on Discord? I’m Aredhel#1844


I ve got it. I m in. Thank you very much! I m so happy you ve invited me to the server😀😀😀


----------

